# Fox ready for HD?



## Carl (Jan 3, 2004)

I noticed today at around 10:30am our Fox affiliate
WJW Fox8 was testing new equipment,normally I have back bars on the side of schedual programing on the digital channel(8-1),the pictures and video they were showing looked very much like HD.Anybody else in the Cleveland area catch any of this?


----------

